# Orvis Saltwater Line?



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Why restrict yourself to only one brand? Remember that Orvis has some manufacturer make the lines for the Orvis brand... Rio, Cortland, Scientific Anglers, and Wulff all make really good lines with lots of lines for different uses. I have nothing against Orvis lines - but they're not the only ones out there. If you're dealing with an Orvis shop, though... that's all they'll have...


----------



## tkag18 (Dec 9, 2015)

I am getting a really good discount with orvis for booking the trip so thats why I am only choosing orvis branded products.


----------



## TGuido52 (Jan 26, 2018)

I have fished both those lines and they preformed well. Solid stuff. There are no doubt better lines out there but if you are getting a discount go with them, they will perform well. You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have the ignitor hydros HD in my 8wt for my Helios 2. I absolutely love it for that rod. I've tried a couple others but i really like it. The textured line is pretty nice too.


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

Orvis owns SA and the Orvis Ignitor is exactly the same line as SA Wavelength Grand slam except for color. 

I would do Ignitor for both rods, if you're fishing at El Pescador, try and fish with Gordy. Have fun man!


----------



## Poontangler (Jul 13, 2017)

I got one of the Hydros Ignitor HD lines in 11wt this year off a buddy, and the line is the best I have ever used in the factor of having No memory or coil issues! That is my least favorite thing in the world while fishing is my line tangling the whole time! Those things lay flat!! Was weary about the textured lines, but ended up really liking the sound and grip, shoots like crazy too, just wish it had a little beefier of a taper. I love the Airflo Ridge Clear taper, it is an absolute beast, the smoothness of the line, and dont mind how thick it is, but it is the worst line I have ever had in the fact that it is a coil knot nightmare! I stretch and clean all lines multiple times a day, you will not have to do that to the Ignitor line, at least in the larger sizes that I have used.


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

8wt Orvis HD Bonefish or 8wt SA Grand Slam will perform better for the Bones. Ignitor all the way for your 10. Good luck in Belize.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Are you guys sure the Ignitor is the same as the SA Grand Slam? I've used both, it felt to me as though the SA had a tiny bit more taper at the front end, which helped present the fly a bit softer.
The other thing i find is although the texture is awesome for casting, it's fantastically slick, it isdefinitely harsher on your stripping finger, especially if you're fishing all day, everyday! For that reason I've been enjoying the Airflo lines lately, way easier on the hands. I think SA has been picking up on this, they are releasing a whole new series of smooth lines in July, they are called Amplitude Smooth. The Grand Slam will be in that series too.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes the grand slam and ignitor are the same. Correct me if I'm wrong but SA builds all of Orvis's fly lines I thought. Titan Taper is the same as the All Rounder Orvis taper I think too. Doesn't really matter to me who builds it. I have the Grand Slam and the ignitor on my 8 wts and love it especially for close shots. But like someone earlier said I feel for the bones you might need a longer tapered line. It should land softer and you should be a little more accurate out at 60 to 80 ft with a longer headed line. Airflo makes a great line I just don't like that the diamater is a little bigger. I feel like it gets caught up in wind. Not a fan of Rio. Had a couple lines dry rot after a year and I clean and maintain my line pretty well. I did like how the flats pro casts though. Cortland line had a lot of memory and I couldn't get the coils out to save my life. I like textured lines too so I'm a fan of SA or Orvis. Haven't had any experience with Wulff but I have some friends that love their lines.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry to hijack your thread Tanner! You'd probably be super happy with the Ignitor on both your 8 and 10 wt. rods if you're getting a good deal on them.
I know SA makes Orvis lines, as the latter owns them. I just wasn't sure the taper was the same on both Ignitor and Grand Slam. I knew it was the same sort of idea though. And funny enough since Bruce Chard designed the Grand Slam and subsequently switched over to Airflo, the Tropical Punch is exactly the same taper too. Three different brands, one identical taper!
The only difference might be in how much each line weighs. SA states that the Grand Slam is overweighted by .75 ie an 8 weight line is really an 8.75 weight line. Orvis and Airflo do not provide this info. Another good example of this overweighting of a line is the SA Titan, it's two line sizes heavier! It's meant to turn over huge flies. I have tried a 6 weight Titan and couldn't stand it on a 6 weight Meridian. That would explain it, I guess I should try it on a 8...


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Orvis has won me over on fly lines. I tried out the Ignitor series last year when Orvis had a crazy sale via emailed coupons to existing customers. I guess it was too good, because this year it excluded fly fishing gear.

I'm still a Wulff Triangle Taper fan, but imho the Ignitor series has much less memory and maintains it's initial slickness much better. I recently used Ignitor on a 8wt and 10 wt in Ascension Bay, worked very well. I have an 8wt reel with HD Bonefish line that also casts well when matched up with the right rod, and especially when the wind is not blowing hard and a more softer presentation is needed.

Orvis has some excellent travel packages and does a great job of communication for pre-trip planning. You'll have a great time in Belize.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

They are definitely some differences on how heavy those lines actually are compared to each other. Look likes they run from lightest to heaviest in this order bonefish, saltwater, tarpon, ignitor, with bonefish being true to AFTMA 8wt standards, and ignitor being an 8.75 wt as k-roc mentioned. It nice to see those line charts on their website with grain weights. I guess you need to decide how much heavier you would like to go, if any.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

I actually prefer the Orvis Bank Shot to the Ignitor for backcountry redfish and snook. It's a shorter taper with basically a hinge effect at approximately 23 feet rather than the back-end taper and handling line found on the Ignitor. Feels like throwing a cannonball (a good thing when you're trying to penetrate mangroves). But of course it isn't delicate. When I manage to throw it straight, it's accurate


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

sevenweight said:


> I actually prefer the Orvis Bank Shot to the Ignitor for backcountry redfish and snook. It's a shorter taper with basically a hinge effect at approximately 23 feet rather than the back-end taper and handling line found on the Ignitor. Feels like throwing a cannonball (a good thing when you're trying to penetrate mangroves). But of course it isn't delicate. When I manage to throw it straight, it's accurate


I've been curious about that line and the SA Seige line for redfish situations.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

DeepSouthFly said:


> I've been curious about that line and the SA Seige line for redfish situations.


I have the Orvis BS 6-7-8 and 9-weight (Sage Method, TFO-BVK, Scott Meridian and Method, respectively), and it works on all three for redfish, snook, as well as largemouth bass in fresh. Never tried the Siege so I can’t compare them.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

sevenweight said:


> I have the Orvis BS 6-7-8 and 9-weight (Sage Method, TFO-BVK, Scott Meridian and Method, respectively), and it works on all three for redfish, snook, as well as largemouth bass in fresh. Never tried the Siege so I can’t compare them.


The seige is basically the same taper as the bank shot.


----------

